# Freeware alternative to MagicISO for UIF



## drag2f2f (Aug 9, 2005)

Is there a freeware alternative to MagicISO that supports UIF ?, I want to either decompess UIF or mount it; either solution is fine. Trial software is OK if there are no feeware alternatives but I don't want the 300MB limitation that the MagicISO trial gives, a 700MB limit would probably be OK for my needs.

Thanks, Anthony


----------



## drag2f2f (Aug 9, 2005)

Can anyone help?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Disadvantages of UIF Format

* UIF being a proprietary format *cannot be read by any free application.*
* Once a file is converted to UIF format, the only way to get the data out of it is to use the proprietary MagicISO application.
* The free version of MagicISO does not allow files greater than 300MB to be converted.


----------



## drag2f2f (Aug 9, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Disadvantages of UIF Format
> 
> * UIF being a proprietary format *cannot be read by any free application.*
> * Once a file is converted to UIF format, the only way to get the data out of it is to use the proprietary MagicISO application.
> * The free version of MagicISO does not allow files greater than 300MB to be converted.


Thats a bit annoying. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## aguilamexica (Oct 22, 2007)

i burnt a dvd using UIF files and i opted for no password , however when i try to play it on my pc it asks me for password!!!! any ideas?
tankz


----------

